# Easy DIY Boost leak tester for the 225 TT



## Currancchs (Feb 24, 2011)

I know that there are DIYs for boost leak testers elsewhere on this site, but I had the hardest time finding the correct size of PVC pipe to fit the intake on this car. The concept is simple enough, but there were never any sizes specified, and the intake has an ID of about 3.15'', which is impossible to find in PVC. When I finally figured out what I needed, I figured I'd post it here. I used a 3'' THREADED PVC cap, and then took a dremel to remove the threads. With the threads removed, this size is perfect for use in the TIP. You will also need a regulator and adaptors with a male thread, then the correct size tap and drill bit, although these can be whatever you like and are easily found at Home Depot. Also, a standard size wine cork works perfectly for plugging the line coming off the TIP going to the puck valve connected to the valve cover. 

Here is a picture of the setup. 










Here are the other things (Besides threaded pipe cap/dremel/cork) that I used: 
Air Compressor Fitting (Husky 1/4 in. x 1/4 in. NPT Female Industrial Plug) - http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053 
1/4 NPT18 threaded pipe x2 (LDR Industries 1/4 in. x Close Black Steel Pipe Nipple) - http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053 
Regulator (Husky 1/4 in. In-Line Regulator with Gauge) - http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053 
1/4 NPT18 Tap (Irwin 1/4 In. -18NPT Hanson Pipe Taps) - http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053 
T-Handle for Tapping (Irwin 1/4-1/2 In. T-handle Tap Wrench) - http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053 
7/16'' Drill Bit (DEWALT 7/16 in. Titanium Pilot-Point Drill Bit) - http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...Id=10051&catalogId=10053&superSkuId=202847728 
Teflon Tape - http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053 

If you decide to use a different size or pitch of thread than me, this site will let you know what size drill bit to use: http://www.newmantools.com/tapdrill.htm 

My drill bits and taps I got from Lowes and this is what the kit looked like: 









This is the drill bit and tap actually used (Yes, my tap wrench is too small, I wound up using vice grips... - The tap wrench linked to earlier is the correct size though): 









If you don't know someone with an air compressor, I have heard of some people also having luck using a bicycle (schraeder?) valve and a manual pump, although I think you would have to pump pretty quickly and it would be much harder to pay attention for leaks... 

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

:sly: 

:bs:


----------



## Currancchs (Feb 24, 2011)

For some reason I can't actually see what is contained in any threads at the moment, but I did get the email containing the response, just curious, why BS? I mean I know its not a complete parts list or detailed regarding how to drill/tap the PVC cap, but I guess all I was trying to get across was what size cap worked for me, the rest was dead easy. 3'' on my vehicle with the threads just removed worked great and sealed with no leaks. If you could elaborate, I'm not intending to mislead people here, and If I am doing something wrong in my own setup, I would like to know. 

I went to Home depot twice to resolve this, the second time I brought a caliper and my air filter, just trying to save others the inconvenience...


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> :sly:
> 
> :bs:


 opcorn: 



Currancchs said:


> For some reason I can't actually see what is contained in any threads at the moment, but I did get the email containing the response, just curious, why BS? I mean I know its not a complete parts list or detailed regarding how to drill/tap the PVC cap, but I guess all I was trying to get across was what size cap worked for me, the rest was dead easy. 3'' on my vehicle with the threads just removed worked great and sealed with no leaks. If you could elaborate, I'm not intending to mislead people here, and If I am doing something wrong in my own setup, I would like to know.
> 
> I went to Home depot twice to resolve this, the second time I brought a caliper and my air filter, just trying to save others the inconvenience...


 I still like my MADMAX boost leak tester better!!  The only thing im going to say is I got tired trying to make one my self and not knowing the real size and bla bla bla bla bla bla bla... SO I just got one from MADMAX!!


----------



## Currancchs (Feb 24, 2011)

20psi now said:


> opcorn:
> 
> 
> 
> I still like my MADMAX boost leak tester better!!  The only thing im going to say is I got tired trying to make one my self and not knowing the real size and bla bla bla bla bla bla bla... SO I just got one from MADMAX!!


 I've heard that Max makes great stuff, and If I could have gotten a hold of him I probably would have ordered one from him myself! It really was a bit of a pain (Mostly finding a size that worked). I tried PM'ing Max regarding a Diverter Valve a couple months back, but never heard back from him, then heard he got banned...


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

Currancchs said:


> I've heard that Max makes great stuff, and If I could have gotten a hold of him I probably would have ordered one from him myself! It really was a bit of a pain (Mostly finding a size that worked). I tried PM'ing Max regarding a Diverter Valve a couple months back, but never heard back from him, then heard he got banned...


 I must say there are some new people that have come in to the TT world after Max left that really REALLY know there stuff... :laugh: 
As for the DV.. 
http://www.mcpii.com/MadMaxDV.html


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20psi now said:


> I must say there are some new people that have come in to the TT world after Max left that really REALLY know there stuff... :laugh:


 Haha, that's funny. Reminds me of this.. 










:laugh: 

This is the way I currently have my tester. I have it setup like this so that I can disconnect all air from the tester while it's pressurized. That way I get rid of as many extra noises as possible. These leaks can be hard to find sometimes. Making your environment as quiet as possible really makes a difference.


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Haha, that's funny. Reminds me of this..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :laugh: :beer:


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

my solution: 










Works pretty fine. I tested it to 1 bar (14psi)


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Adding another homemade leak tester to the pile - made from a cheap dead MAF sensor with housing. I went this route to have an OEM collar designed to fit securely into the TIP.




























Some quick notes: 


A 2" PVC or ABS cap will fit nicely _inside_ the airbox end of the housing.
You can easily cut off the MAF sensor itself right below the "plug" - there are only a few electrical leads going through the plastic at that point.
Epoxy does not stick to waxed paper - makes an easy surface to set the housing on while the epoxy cures.


----------

